# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Кого с нами нет. Вспомним

## шагающий в тени....

тема пришла в голову из депры.       вопрос ко всем: оглянитесь вокруг, кого с нами уже нет?* давайте вспомним их. напишите их имена и краткий коментарии.

----------


## multiplegrudge

*elix*очень классная девченка была. зря она так....
описать не могу.... она веть на форуме была та всего два или три дня. по этому сказать трудно, да и тяжело это читать вообще.
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtop...er=asc&start=0
действительно до кома в горле обидно.


плохие люди не уходят.....   наверно на них и держится мир, который ни кому не нужен.



п.с. текст сообщения немного подправил. для лучшей читабельности.

----------


## fallen_angel

Рон с нами )))

----------


## multiplegrudge

рон, к стати, -отличный парень! умный очень. да и поговорить с ним приятно.

----------


## Psalm69

*elix* очень жалко... почитал ... умная, действительно хорошая девушка (у, насколько можно судить по постам)... нда уж...я бы предпочел чтобы такие люди жили, но к сожалению, живуче только всякое дерьмо...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

хорошие люди долго не живут...  :Frown:  только потому что они хорошие...и в этом плохом мире им выжить нереально....

----------


## сашок

мир таков каким мы его сами создаем.
у хороших людей и мир хороший.
и живут они столько сколько им нужно.
мир это тесто а форму лепим мы.

----------


## Psalm69

> у хороших людей и мир хороший.


 я тоже когда был маленький целых 10 минут так думал ))

----------


## Вия

а кто ещё совершил су?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> а кто ещё совершил су?


 ну, я думаю они навряд ли сюда отпишутся %))

----------


## Вия

а так хотяб?а помните мать дочери самоубийцы вела дневник...онаж врод на этом сайте сидела(дочь).

----------


## stre10k

*Пирумова Ирина Георгиевна* - мой классный руководитель... завтра едем на кладбище (день учителя скоро) всем тогдашним классом... оч добрый человек, все привыкли наверное что об умерших все говорят какие они хорошие и т.п... но она реально лучшим учителем в школе была и остается...
*Lost_soul* - познакомился с ней на этом форуме... долго разговаривали с ней о наших проблемах в первый же день знакомства... мне близка ее проблема, я недорассказал ровно половину своей истории, она сказала что на след. день у нее экзамен, а после него она будет себя убивать... так и не рассказал оставшееся, с тех пор ни в асе ни на форуме ее не видел...
родных не буду перечислять, не думаю что вам особенно интересно...
ну и нельзя не сказать о моей душе... давно она уже не дишит и даже не шевелится...
RIP всем

----------


## Вия

я ненаю...меня девушка нашла с этого сайта.мы общались по асе.болтали о своих проблемах..она сказала,что умрёт в октябре или ноябре точно не помню.последняя беседа была о хлороформе...и всё она уже чуть меньше месяца не появляется(((а по общению классная девчёнка.надеюсь,что она с нами...)ппц...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Azmodan ещё жив?
Где то он писал, что собирается туда.

Blackwinqued?

----------


## Аска

*Волк-Одиночка*, Azmodan'а больше нет.
И Unlike.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Волк-Одиночка, Azmodan'а больше нет. 
> И Unlike.


 Откуда известно? Ты их знала лично?
А что если создать какой нить раздельчик, где будут размещены форумчане которые от нас ушли. Выложить там ихнюю аватарку, ник, дату регистрации, последняя активность на сайте, ну и какой нить венок. Можно ещё что нить добавить... биографию, если кто знает.

----------


## Вия

хорошая идея)нельзя их забывать.это неправильно

----------


## Alone

Можно сделать проще создать тему "Последняя запись" где тот кто  уже конкретно решился, оставляет свое последнее послание жизни, участникам форума, по желанию выкладывает свою биографию и фото.

----------


## Hategirls

моей лутчей подружки нет в живых уже 2ой год,без нее очень плохо.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Друзья, хватит флудить в такой теме!!!!! Она создана, чтобы вспомнить ушедших, а не чтобы обсудить, кто из них позер!!!!!!!!
Еще одно сообщение не по теме и я удалю вообще все оффтопики!

----------


## Wolf

> "Лом" Чуть застал.
> "Сэр Ёжик" Траванулся азалептином кажется.(palata6)
> "Валаам" жив ли ты ещё?


 что то уж оч знакомые ники...хм..но они ведь не от сюда.и гдето я про них читал даже...
не тот ли этот самый Лом и Валаам, которые встречались с искандаряном?...

ЗЫ. давайте уж тогда форум в розовый покрасим

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Я обещала - я удаляю флуд!

----------


## Подруга

Сегодня похоронили свою подругу, все внешне благополучно: семья, маленький ребенок, все ОК. Утопилась....

Катя 29 лет

----------


## шагающий в тени....

жесть.  больно видеть столько знакомых ников.......

----------


## A

Что с Роном?

----------


## Вечно Спящая

Больно читать... Вспомню красивую девушку... мир простился с ней кажется в рождество позапрошлого года точно не имею информации... сбросилась с 14 этажа... помню... скорблю...

----------


## ~Broken Love~

ужос....

----------


## ~Broken Love~

В мае ушла и еще одна девочка - h4te, кто ее знает. Вродь собиралась с таблетками суицид.

----------


## Коба

VICH - так и не появился?

----------


## lifehatesme

> Сообщение от ~Broken Love~
> 
> В мае ушла и еще одна девочка - h4te, кто ее знает. Вродь собиралась с таблетками суицид.
> 
> 
>  Это парень. Действительно, давно уже нет...


 не думал, что меня тут вспомнят. я жив. вроде всё получше стало...

----------


## пасанчик

я как то сидел на одном форуме не отсясящемся к суициду и вот там один парень покончил собой.очень грусно было,хоть я его лично и не знал.

----------


## Fan

*Розмарин.*
Покончила с собой 11 января 2008. Оставив на форуме Crasha краткое сообщение о решении.
Связывались с её родственниками.
Способ - повешенье.

*Бритни Булгакова.*
Исчезла. Очень долго нет. Новостей нет.
Остаётся лишь ждать...

*Княжна.* (KnizhNa)
Исчезла. Судьба не известна.
Последнее сообщение на форуме - просьба удалить акаунт.
В сети больше не появлялась. В чате Проекта тоже.

Если вы что-то знаетет об этих людях - отзовитесь...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

britni to4no giva

----------


## Fan

> britni to4no giva


 если точно, то это радует...

почему же ни на одном из ресурсов не появляется?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

вроде её забанили или нет и потом она всегда против су была

----------


## Freezer2007

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
врядли банили, если б это был бан то её из модераторов сразу заменили б, а так она ещё очень долго в модерах числилась

----------


## Коба

> не думал, что меня тут вспомнят. я жив. вроде всё получше стало...


 хоть одна хорошая новость.

----------


## Сибиряк

У Бритни Булгаковой аватар прикольный

----------


## riogo

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
её не банили просто из-за долгого её отсутствия меня поставили на её место
а так очень жаль что я с ней не пообщался(

----------


## Kranston

> Что с Роном?


 Вчера, а точнее уже сегодня ночью с ним по аське болтал.

----------


## Вия

книжна живая.никуда она и не уйдет.чисто имхо.

----------


## Betta

*fucka rolla* Че то его уже полтора месяца не видно

*PutnikSmerti*уже давно не появляется.

----------


## MATARIEL

Кто нить знает что случилось с *Аской*...? Помоему уже почти полгода нету.

----------


## Betta

Она выщла замуж за таггарта и живет себе припеваючи)))))

----------


## mors certa

> *fucka rolla* Че то его уже полтора месяца не видно


 да, и это его последние (надеюсь, что нет!) слова были... "меня зовут Леонид. хотя в жопу это...лёня просто. уже далеко похер на консперацию. последний раз ни че не вышло у меня.
помогите сейчас. мне нужна научиться завязывать узел на веревке.
чтоб меня не спахватились я бросил университет. помогите".

----------


## mors certa

> "Руслан" из Казани. Нормальный пацан был.


 так он же был против су, или? и что с ним случилось?

----------


## EvilSmile

http://www.kp.ru/daily/forum/article/308860/
Прочитайте сообщение от некто Яна, там и про Фака Роллу написанно =((
RIP

----------


## mors certa

"Ян: 29.03.2008, 05:52
паршиво от того,что свои проблемы так и остаются своими проблемами. и хоть в клубах и собираются люди для решения, но в чужую голову они не влезут, даже если голова говорящая и ясно излагающая. никто никогда не встанет на место того, у кого проблема (ментальная, или жизненная). люди туда приходят чтобы получить помощь... и сами сайти дикларируются, как оказывающие ее... но, как сказал покойный Фака Рола : по кой хер там тогда раздел "способы"?

и несмотря на кучу сочувствующих, смерть розмарина, еликс, милены и остальных так и остается их смертью. и проблемы так и остаются своими проблемами. помогать сайты не помогают. просто кружок по интересам".

какой ужас!! неужели он мертв... 
 :Frown:

----------


## Betta

*infinity*
о ней что нибуть слышно,такая безбашенная девчонка )))

----------


## Psalm69

черт, fucka rolla хороший был чувак...

----------


## Психиатр

куда-то пропал паренек с ником "123", который проживал в екатеренбурге(свердловске). видимо последним, кто с ним общался (по аське) из этого форума был я (общались приблизительно 29 марта 2008 года). 123 хотел спрыгнуть с дома, даже рассказал подробности плана су... я ему предлагал в свердловске встретиться, но он не захотел...

----------


## Crystal_Lake

*Психиатр*, 10 апреля - его последняя активность на форуме. В принципе разбежка от вашего последнего разговора, где он говорил о своём плане, до последнего визита - 12 дней. Можно сделать предположение, что раз столько времени прошло, может быть, он не решился или передумал (хотя может он просто основательно готовился...).

----------


## Психиатр

> *Психиатр*, 10 апреля - его последняя активность на форуме. В принципе разбежка от вашего последнего разговора, где он говорил о своём плане, до последнего визита - 12 дней. Можно сделать предположение, что раз столько времени прошло, может быть, он не решился или передумал (хотя может он просто основательно готовился...).


 В том то и дело, что на момент нашего разговора с ним, он говорил, что приблизительно через две недели совершит су... Кстати, кто-нибудь знает как узнать о су в конкретном городе за определенный период? Это в морг надо звонить или куда?

----------


## Crystal_Lake

> В том то и дело, что на момент нашего разговора с ним, он говорил, что приблизительно через две недели совершит су...


 Плохо... Весы перевесили, но опять же - далеко не факт.



> Кстати, кто-нибудь знает как узнать о су в конкретном городе за определенный период? Это в морг надо звонить или куда?


 Думаю, можно как-то пробить.
1. Искать в сети (в газетах и новостях этого города) сводки о самоубийствах или какие-либо конкретно описанные случаи.
2. Пробовать звонить в полицию/морг - пытаться узнать, либо хотя бы просто спросить Где можно об этом узнать и куда звонить./ Поискать в сети и узнать - куда можно обратиться за подобной информацией.
Просто пробовать все варианты, стучать во все двери.

Но опять же - не думаю, что в городе редко происходят суициды со способом - падение с крыши. Даже если случай и будет, нет 100%-ной гарантии, что это именно *123*. Надо доп. информация, хотя бы возраст, имя. И даже при таком раскладе - нет 100%-ной гарантии.

----------


## riogo

случилась грустное известие
26 июня не стало Таггарта.
помянем формочанена добрым словом

пусть земля ему будет пухом,а рай домом

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ну епт....   
riogo,  есть инфа что произошло? НА сколько я помню, он был женат на АСКЕ??

----------


## Aska

Мы расстались чуть больше года назад.

Он покончил с собой.

----------


## Freezer2007

((, да уж невесело

----------


## stre10k

кошмар...

----------


## Коба

Кстати а никто не знает, *fucka rolla* жив, нет?

----------


## lifeless_

*Коба*,
чуть выше в этой теме http://www.suicide-forum.com/showpost.php?p=51761&postcount=47

----------


## Коба

жаль.в принципе это и так было понятно. .

----------


## Римма

Чччерт, как жалко тех ребят, которых я знала по этому форуму и которые все-таки решились на этот шаг!!
до слез жалко
помянем

----------


## blooddrakon

Строгое предупреждение всем участникам, в дальнейшем за любой флуд и спам *в этой теме* провинившиеся будут немедленно получать бан, проявляйте хотя бы малейшее уважение к ушедшим.

----------


## =( ^_^)=

завидую я всем кто решился и сделал это… к сожалению физически не могу, боюсь один

----------


## Красный_Кот

общался как то с девушкой...выбросилась из окна потому что ридители ее запирали дома и ника не выпускали... очень жестко контралировали.... покойся с миром...

----------


## =( ^_^)=

Живу с девушкой уже пятый день. Все идет не хорошо. Самое интересное что эти дни еще более полностью изменили мою жизнь.
Приняли вечером мой любимый ингибитор обратного захвата того самого серотонина. У меня передозировка.

----------


## Дима_

За последний год на этом форуме никто не кончал с собой? Значит форум не зря существует!

----------


## Фрирайдер

На стороннем форуме общался с одной женщиной. Пропала однажды. Мне не сказали.  Потом узнал, что она покончила с собой. Затем с горя умерла её мама. Часто вспоминаю её...Хочется к ней.

----------


## смертник

> За последний год на этом форуме никто не кончал с собой? Значит форум не зря существует!


 особенно с темами как лучше покончить с собой :Smile:

----------


## Dalia

*mnbvc*, он же Андрей. Общалась с ним месяц по аське, 9.11 сказал что уйдет через несколько дней. С тех пор не отвечает. Знаю что купил хлороформ. Ушел, наверное. Хороший парень был, учился в Бауманке, но его отчислили, 24 года.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

общалась с *nyakus murmyakus* каждый день по аське , он серьезно был настроен уйти, порезать сонную артерию в лесу, 12 августа он попрощался со мной, с тех пор нигде не разу не появлялся...  вот его профиль http://www.suicide-forum.com/member.php?u=3181...

----------


## Герда

Даже удивитильно, что кто-то о ком- то ещё помнит. И дальнейшую судьбу отслеживает. 
Неужели ещё есть такое устаревшее понятие- как сопережиание. Ну могу поверить.

----------


## Каин

Я помню практически всех кто умер из моего окружения.

----------


## pixiedcake

> *mnbvc*, но его отчислили,


 да что ж за тенденция-то такая....

----------


## Игорёк

У меня из друзей умер только один - наркоман. Впервый раз от передозняка откачали, но отказала рука и волосы частично выпали, а через полгода похоронили. 
Ну про разных знакомых моргиналов нет смысла говорить - было и таких несколько (молодых), собственно туда им и дорога... 
А сколько пенсиков нестало?!,страшно подумать, ну около половины из тех которых знал. за последние 3-4 года.. Да у меня только в семье - дед и отец слегли..

----------


## moriablanda

> Даже удивитильно, что кто-то о ком- то ещё помнит. И дальнейшую судьбу отслеживает. 
> Неужели ещё есть такое устаревшее понятие- как сопережиание. Ну могу поверить.


 А ты просто поверь)

----------


## fuсka rolla

если кому интересно- Я живой.
к статье в комсомолке отношения не имею, хотя приведенная там цитата действительно моя. Некого Яна, что на меня ссылался, Я не знаю.
но попытка была: травился амфетамином с алкоголем. побелел, пропал слух на несколько часов, пена...упал. очнулся сам. а потом с форума ушел из-за того, что поссорился с админом Греем из-за темы на форуме. в ней участники напали на Грея....начали обзываться, выяснять отношения. Я, будучи модератором, тему закрыл, все поделил, Грей опять открыл и все по новой. Сказал, что это не по правилам, да и не красиво это-людей обзывать, он меня снял с модераторства. Я обиделся и ушел .
по-детски, конечно.....)

----------


## Крипто

Обновите...

----------


## SunSmile

И кто будет следующий...

----------


## SunSmile

> Даже удивитильно, что кто-то о ком- то ещё помнит. И дальнейшую судьбу отслеживает. 
> Неужели ещё есть такое устаревшее понятие- как сопережиание. Ну могу поверить.


 Я думаю, тут не стоит удивляться... И сопереживание совсем не устарело, а как раз только набирает ход. Каждый из нас сопереживает другому, ну а если не другому, то самому себе.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

> но попытка была: травился амфетамином с алкоголем. побелел, пропал слух на несколько часов, пена...упал. очнулся сам.


 я с друганами кайфовал так раньше по глупости своей(только сейчас это понимаю),а ты отъехать от этого решил,непродуманно мне кажется

----------


## Крис

из тех кого нет половина (даже много больше) забыла и\или забила на форум

----------


## виктор

fuсka rolla пропал, почему-то, странно это, модератор так пропадать не должен... стало быть, отмучился. прискорбно, ибо даже о кино теперь поговорить не с кем. :Frown:

----------


## moriablanda

> fuсka rolla пропал, почему-то, странно это, модератор так пропадать не должен... стало быть, отмучился. прискорбно, ибо даже о кино теперь поговорить не с кем.


 Ну почему же? Может перешел в другое общество или просто занят другим делом. Причин может быть масса.

----------


## Игорёк

я и не заметил. думаю что бить тревогу и хоронить очень рано.

----------


## виктор

> Ну почему же? Может перешел в другое общество или просто занят другим делом. Причин может быть масса.


 занят другим делом? что-то слабо верится, модератор ибо и крутился тут постоянно.
а если и правда перешел в другое общество, то я в нем ошибался и от этих мыслей еще печальнее становится.
мне больше по душе вариант "отмучился", ибо тогда я рад за него, но все равно прискорбно, что не с кем поговорить о кино.
ЗЫ: после упоминания в этой невеселой теме, возможно появится.

----------


## Гражданин

с ним все в порядке лол, инфа 100%

----------


## riogo

Вот тут нужно прояснить. Я потерял свой пароль от форума пока менял браузер с хрома на айрон. Грей не отвечает. Потерял и потерял, только проблема в том, что оказалось, что здесь нельзя его восстанавливать: когда кликаешь по ссылке "если Вы потеряли пароль- нажмите сюда", то тебя выбрасывает на главную страницу и все. Если у кого есть идеи- поделитесь пожалуйста- буду признателен ) 
Извините, что не предупредил сразу.
Ваш fucka rolla. Любящий и чуткий.

----------


## Morphan

Был на этом сайте один человек. Не знаю под каким именем... он выстрелил себе в рот из ружья. он был самым добрым и надежным из всех друзей.

----------


## Morphan

самое эстетичное из надежного.

----------


## dr. Boo

мой старший сын. Будучи врачом не смогла спасти его. Он хорошо знал как и когда лучше повеситься. Не хватает жутко его.

----------


## zmejka

dr. Boo, мои соболезнования...

----------


## Black Angel

*dr. Boo*
Мне очень жаль.. Самое ужасное, что может случиться с человеком в жизни - пережить своего ребенка
А что тебя саму привело на форум такой направленности?
И вопрос по роду твоей деятельности: говорят, что у анестезиологов пациенты мрут как мухи, хотелось бы узнать на сколько это правда. Сама раньше хотела специализироваться в этой области, но услышав такое, передумала

----------


## dr. Boo

*Black Angel* я пришла понять, что могло заставить моего сына уйти из жизни самостоятельно. Точно знаю, что на форумах он зарегистрирован не был, но может что-то читал. Но мальчишек 17-19 лет тут приличное количество. На счет специализации - у нас детская больница, и то часты смерти, про взрослых и подумать боюсь, просто интенсивная терапия сама по себе не предполагает наличие здоровых людей. Учишься в МЕДе?

----------


## Игорёк

dr. Boo 
 если у сына не было никаких физических отклонений, то дело явно в воспитании. Я так понимаю рос он без отца, или же отцу было наплевать, или алкаш. + ваше образование наложило лишний отпечаток на ваши с ним отношения. Помойму это очевидные вещи.

----------


## wiki

> говорят, что у анестезиологов пациенты мрут как мухи, хотелось бы узнать на сколько это правда. Сама раньше хотела специализироваться в этой области, но услышав такое, передумала


 Позволю себе наглость ответить на этот вопрос. Тот кому он адресован, на него уже ответил и поэтому теперь я могу дополнить этот ответ.

 Они чаще всего мрут не у анестезиологов (в операционной), а уже после того как их прооперировали, в реанимации, где те же анестезиологи тоже работают. Хотя бывает всякое.

----------


## dr. Boo

*Игорёк*  у него с отцом были прекраснейшие отношения. С его отцом не жила я, а они много общались. Отец тоже ни о чем не подозревал. А как мое образование могло наложить отпечаток?

----------


## Игорёк

Подсознательное использование методов психологического воздействия. Замес отношений с пациентами и отношений с ребенком. К тому же 90% психологов - сапожники без сапог, постоянно сами в депре, состоние могло передаться. Я не говорю что это именно ваш случай, это просто вариант из той информации что есть. 
 А по поводу физического развития были какие-нибудь отклонения ? Конечно для вас может быть он был самым красивым и замечательным (каким был и я для своей матери, хотя кроме нее больше никто так не считал). Попробуйте взглянуть на факты, сравните его с ровесниками. Например у его друзей были подруги а у него нет. Его били, а он не мог ответить. Кто был смелый, а он боялся чего-то. Такие факты неполноценности и отсталости от друзей, очень больно принимаются в юности.

----------


## moriablanda

> мой старший сын. Будучи врачом не смогла спасти его. Он хорошо знал как и когда лучше повеситься. Не хватает жутко его.


 Привет. 
Прими мои соболезнования. 
Я не могу вернуть тебе сына, но могу помочь пережить случившееся. 
Ты пришла сюда понять причины. Я права?
Ну что же, ты можешь побеседовать об этом со мной. Ничего научного я гнать не собираюсь. В 17 лет и на протяжении последующих 4х лет я сама родителям устроила собственные попытки уйти из жизни. А сейчас наблюдаю последствия своих действий. Да, мою жизнь спасли, но они оба отдали мне сейчас свою. И вот теперь они существуют, а я на это смотрю. И сейчас считаю, что то, что я сделала - это просто свинство по отношению к ним. Пусть меня здесь осудят, начнуь орать про то, что обычно на тему родителей. Но оно вот так. И это лично тебе говорю я как человек. 

Эй, вы там все, слышите? Как человек, а не робот, которым вы меня все считаете! Только попробуйте меня тронуть, все сначала получите...

----------


## Nord

> *Black Angel* я пришла понять, что могло заставить моего сына уйти из жизни самостоятельно. Точно знаю, что на форумах он зарегистрирован не был, но может что-то читал. Но мальчишек 17-19 лет тут приличное количество. На счет специализации - у нас детская больница, и то часты смерти, про взрослых и подумать боюсь, просто интенсивная терапия сама по себе не предполагает наличие здоровых людей. Учишься в МЕДе?


 А зачем Вам это - " понять, что могло заставить моего сына уйти из жизни самостоятельно"? 

Применить это где-то едва ли получится - мотивов огромное количество, почти у каждого - нечто свое.

Понять, не виноваты ли Вы в этом? Если Ваше обращение с сыном не было жестоким, то в остальном бессмыслено усматривать причины - отношения преломляются плохо предсказуемым образом, никто не в состоянии управлять этим. Думать о том, что "я чего-то не сделала, раз так случилось" - то же самое: это игра родителя в бога. Те, у кого так не случилось, не делали нечто такое, что Вы как "плохая мать" не сделали - просто у них сложилось по-другому. Это реально неуправляемые вещи - слишком много факторов. Можно только создавать благоприятный фон, но не управлять.

Внешняя причина? Искать ее имеет смысл только если речь идет о криминале, а если это "несчастная любовь" или "жизнь не имеет смысла" - то это опять непредсказуемым образом преломляется в человеке. 

Возможно Вам самой приходилось задумываться о самоубийстве - не сейчас, когда Ваше состояние вполне предсказуемо, а ранее - Вы думали тогда о других? Как Вы думаете: доведи Вы дело до конца - в этом реально кто-то виноват был бы? Или это Ваше решение?

Решения же принимаются исходя из того, что есть в голове. И там - в голове - никогда не будет объективности, потому что верно говорят: "век живи, век учись". Как бы странно это ни звучало - никаких объективных причин совершать суицид - нет. А за свою субъективность каждый человек отвечает сам, и даже более того - защищает ее всеми доступными средствами, даже когда она ведет его к смерти. 

С этим ничего не поделаешь. Разве что - любовь. Любовь как фон жизни. Но и тогда мы не управляем ничем, а лишь создаем условия, что же выйдет в итоге - никому не предсказать. Поэтому не стоит искать черную кошку в темной комнате - ее там нет. Если и можно сделать что-то разумное в такой ситуации - это переплавить свое горе в любовь, ведь верно сказано: "Ты должен сделать добро из зла, потому что больше его сделать не из чего". 

И это выбор каждого - как и самоубийство.

----------


## Black Angel

> Учишься в МЕДе?


 Собираюсь бросать работу и поступать

А если по теме, то у меня в семье покончил с собой мой сводный брат, повесился в гараже. Мы не были с ним близки, он был старше на 6 лет, а я тогда была для него еще совсем ребенком. В последнее время я часто задумываюсь о том, что будь я в то время таким человеком, каким являюсь сейчас, может я смогла бы ему как то помочь, удержать, вытащить. Мать у него сука, отцу было на него плевать, он был в хороших отношениях со своей бабушкой по отцовской линии, но она умерла, и он остался совсем один. Никто ему не помог, не поддержал, не понял.
Когда я приезжаю к бабушке (его бабушке по матери), я каждый раз открываю тот гараж (сейчас он практически весь завален дровами) и смотрю в центр, как раз в то самое место. Не знаю зачем я это делаю, просто стою и смотрю, прямо в центр. Пытаюсь понять его, представить его последние минуты, почувствовать то, что чувствовал он в тот момент, но у меня никогда это не получается, и я просто закрываю дверь и ухожу.
Его самоубийство, да и весь он, вся его жизнь, попали под негласное табу, никто в семье никогда о нем не заговаривает, делают вид, что его вообще никогда не было. Меня это бесит, но я знаю, что если подниму эту тему, меня никто не поймет

----------


## Маргарита

"Я когда то умру, мы когда то всегда умираем,
Как бы так угадать, чтоб не сам, чтобы в спину ножом,
Убиенных щадят, отпевают и балуют раем,
Не скажу про живых, а покойников мы бережем"
(Владимир Высоцкий )

"А потом придет она."Собирайся,"- скажет-" Пошли.
Отдай земле тело."
Ну а тело не допело чуть чуть,
Ну а телу недодали Любви,
Странное дело."
(Виктор Цой ушел 15,08,90)

"Я полынь трава, горечь на губах,
Горечь на словах,
Я полынь трава...."
(Ника Турбина ушла 11,05,2002)

"И как поэзии венец,
На свет рождается птенец,
Летите....."
(Игорь Сорин ушел 04,09,1998)

Продолжение...следует....

----------


## Literatura

У меня моя первая любовь ушла с помощью золотого укола....
Я приняла и простила. Да знала, что туда ей путь... Наркотики - это самое ужасное! 
Но страшно... Я просто повторяю ее жизнь и путь...
Если в этот раз я и выкарабакаюсь, то рано или поздно стану такой, как она, наркоманкой...

----------


## Ася Бездушная

Был здесь зареган человек с ником "Безкровный". Ссылка на его профиль (http://www.suicide-forum.com/member....EE%E2%ED%FB%E9). 
Он умер 26 марта этого года. В связи с его заболеванием (рак крови) у него начались осложнения. Долгое время лежал в реанимации в коме, и вот исход...
У Андрея остался младший братик, который сейчас очень страдает... Для тех, кто захочет поддержать его и пообщаться с ним могу дать его эл.адрес. (кому нужно, пишите мне в "личку")

----------


## Sapradio

А у меня друг спрыгнул с пятнадцатиэтажки в конце ноября 2012...
До сих пор не могу его забыть. :Frown:

----------


## Rum

Знала одного парня совсем недолго, виделись буквально раза два-три, но его самоубийство стало неожиданностью. Самое сложное осознать, что человек, которого ты совсем недавно видела, уже мёртв. А ты всё ещё помнишь его голос, что он говорил. Когда видела его в последний раз он сказал как любит гулять по вечерам, и я ещё подумала, что он выглядит грустным.
А потом он повесился. Ночью. Через несколько дней.

----------


## biohazard123

27-го марта ушла моя Татьяна, супруга, прожили вместе всего ничего 2 года... осталась малышка 9-ти месячная Лиза...
Ушла через повешение... Утром с ней попрощался, вечером прихожу, а там картина...
Сейчас на антидепрессантах.
Собираюсь отпаривиться за ней... без неё никак...

----------


## zmejka

biohazard123, да ((( нет слов... это послеродовая депрессия у нее наверно была...
может, ты попробуешь как то продержаться?...  дочка то как?...

----------


## zmejka

что то не вспомню - Предел Скорости был на этом форуме?... он ушел от нас...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Был здесь зареган человек с ником "Безкровный". Ссылка на его профиль (http://www.suicide-forum.com/member....EE%E2%ED%FB%E9). 
> Он умер 26 марта этого года. В связи с его заболеванием (рак крови) у него начались осложнения. Долгое время лежал в реанимации в коме, и вот исход...
> У Андрея остался младший братик, который сейчас очень страдает... Для тех, кто захочет поддержать его и пообщаться с ним могу дать его эл.адрес. (кому нужно, пишите мне в "личку")


 помню...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> что то не вспомню - Предел Скорости был на этом форуме?... он ушел от нас...


 змейка, откуда ты знаешь, при каких обстоятельствах  ? Он и на пэйдж оф пэйн был и в контакте , говорил что у него есть ружье, и что вот вот убьется, но вроде это были просто слова..

----------


## Гражданин

Помню Бескровного. Пусть земля ему будет пухом.

----------


## Pechalka

И я помню.хоть заходила частенько,но не писала...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

А я не знала такого. В каком возрасте он умер ?

----------


## Pechalka

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...A-%E6%E8%F2%FC...

----------


## _lamer

давно замечаю неуловимую схожесть между людьми, болеющими одинаковыми болезнями. цыгане получше меня в этом секут, на раз вычисляют кто ипохондрик, у кого язва, у кого муж гулящий. 
  часто психологические, душевные проблемы, будучи подавленными, уходят в соматику, физ.болезни. здоровый образ жизни тут не причём. все болезни от нервов. у моих родителей и тёти столько знакомых врачей, старых и ведущих образ жизни..далёкий от идеала - пьют, курят, спортом не занимаются, однако, циничная улыбка не сходит с их глаз. те же псих.больные уже куда реже заболевают чисто по физической части, а вот рак у психически здорового не удивляет. псих.здоровье - ещё не показатель отсутствия проблем. я читал истории некоторых больных раком, и они рассказывали интересные вещи. они иногда даже называли болезнь даром, потому что она создавала в их жизни большую глубину, освобождала дух, запертый в теле. вроде человек здоров, кардиограмма идеальна, анализы отличные, а вот возьми и случись чему. кого-то болезнь окончательно озлобляет, а для других становится своеобразным познанием себя и окружающего мира. у меня только-только намечается эта тема, связь характеров и их физ.болезней. возможно, понадобятся годы наблюдений прежде чем я начну по любой физ.болезни определять главную проблему человека, но прогресс имеется, некоторое понимание процесса. я, например, не представляю, чтобы социофоб был болен раком. внутренняя зацикленность на страдании как-то не согласуется с тем разрывом, который существует между физ.здоровьем и тяжёлыми болезнями. могу пояснить - трудно представить что бы человек, находящийся в тяжёлой депрессии, ещё и словил рак. а вот что здоровый психически вдруг нашёл рак и после этого впал в глубокую депрессию - такое не редкость. это позволяет немного обрисовать человека и того, что с ним происходит, географию его души, тела, событий жизни. у всего этого есть какая-то незримая связь, которую хотелось бы отследить.
  щас ещё могут послышаться возражения по поводу наследственности. наследственность такая штука..при физ.болезнях она очень прямая, при психических даёт искажения. а  может и не передастся. нельзя, свалив на гены, откреститься от себя, мол, это космическая пыль или звёзды не так встали. вот у меня среди родственников ни у кого не было шизофрении. дальше прабабушек прадедушек не знаю, но ситуация такова, что всё равно требуется специфика самого человека. болезнь не передаётся беспорядочно.
  ну а это было моё небольшое отступление для того чтобы немного попытаться прочувствовать связь человека и мира его жизни.

----------


## Pechalka

Про наследственность.
Та болезнь,что у меня,ни у кого в роду не было.

----------


## Заблудшая

Надеюсь на то, что все ушедшие попали в другой лучший мир (если он есть), в котором чуть больше смыслов, чем в этой жестокой циничной шутке, называющейся жизнью.
*_lamer*, причины и следствия? Не в этой дурацкой жизни! Все просто, как в присказке - Дерьмо случается, просто так, с каждым. Разница лишь в количествах. Если все в жизни хорошо нужно всего лишь немножко подождать. А фобики болящие раком просто тихо умирают в больницах, никто о них не узнает, они же одиноки и нелюдимы.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> что то не вспомню - Предел Скорости был на этом форуме?... он ушел от нас...


 А ранее, в сентябре 2012 года, с большой долей вероятности ушёл *6erikov*, который также как *Предел Скорости* был и на этом форуме.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> змейка, откуда ты знаешь, при каких обстоятельствах  ? Он и на пэйдж оф пэйн был и в контакте , говорил что у него есть ружье, и что вот вот убьется, но вроде это были просто слова..


  Возьму на себя смелость с огромным опозданием ответить на вопрос, адресованный не мне.)
Об уходе Предела Скорости стало известно от одного участника тусовки, который был на его похоронах и не доверять которому нет никаких оснований.
Он и на nakrayu был и на его преемнике exitexists...
Про ружье я ничего не слышал, а вот Порошок Вечного Забвения у него был...

----------


## advocatus diaboli

В начале 2013 года ушёл *Nek*.

----------


## Pechalka

> В начале 2013 года ушёл *Nek*.


 ссыль скинь на профайл.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> ссыль скинь на профайл.


 Она одинакова для всех профилей), а потому:
Community>Пользователи>Поиск пользователей>Nek>Поиск.)

----------


## Pechalka

спс, мне уже ответил в личку name1 с надписью "руки из жопы растут? ". Культура так и прет!

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> мне уже ответил в личку name1 с надписью "руки из жопы растут? ". Культура так и прет!


  Юношам часто кажется, что они естественны, тогда как на самом деле они просто невоспитанны и грубы.©)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Я такого не знала.

----------


## Pechalka

> Юношам часто кажется, что они естественны, тогда как на самом деле они просто невоспитанны и грубы.©)


 +1

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Года два назад с exitexists скорее всего ушла Линда (не выделил её ник жирным шрифтом, так как не помню какими буквами он писался: русскими или латинскими), а среди участников НСФ я нашёл пользователей с никами *Линда* и *Linda*.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> +1


  Франсуа VI герцогу де Ларошфуко.)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Я такого не знала.


 О сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух...©)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> О сколько нам открытий чудных
> Готовят просвещенья дух...©)


 имелось в виду , что не знала Neka

----------


## Севастьяна

> Об уходе Предела Скорости стало известно от одного участника тусовки, который был на его похоронах и не доверять которому нет никаких оснований.
> Он и на nakrayu был и на его преемнике exitexists...
> Про ружье я ничего не слышал, а вот Порошок Вечного Забвения у него был...


 *exitexists* что тоже ушел ? он на социофобия.ру кажись тоже был ?

----------


## Севастьяна

> В начале 2013 года ушёл *Nek*.


 Это из Омска который ?

----------


## Игорёк

Севастьяна, что с твоей больной раком подругой из Белгорода ?

----------


## Севастьяна

> Севастьяна, что с твоей больной раком подругой из Белгорода ?


  вроде бы жива здорова щас.. живет с парнем с которым еще в те времена познакомилась.. но я с ними не общаюсь больше

----------


## Игорёк

> вроде бы жива здорова щас.. живет с парнем с которым еще в те времена познакомилась.. но я с ними не общаюсь больше


 а с кем ты общаешься из тех к кому ездила ?

----------


## Pechalka

> вроде бы жива здорова щас.. живет с парнем с которым еще в те времена познакомилась.. но я с ними не общаюсь больше


  сделала операцию?  
от рака просто так не избавиться.

----------


## Севастьяна

предполагаю что она и не была больна

----------


## Pechalka

это как?

----------


## Pechalka

зачем притворялась?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

"предел скорости" ушёл года полтора назад, но на нашем форуме он был мимоходом. на сходке в мск как-то был.

----------


## Севастьяна

> "предел скорости" ушёл года полтора назад, но на нашем форуме он был мимоходом. на сходке в мск как-то был.


 и что за чувак был, как впечатление о нем? вы часто сходки проводите ? не хотите ли объединить сходки с социофобия.ру ?

----------


## zmejka

Хотела ссылку на дневник Линды скинуть, но там слишком много су инфы )

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> и что за чувак был, как впечатление о нем? вы часто сходки проводите ? не хотите ли объединить сходки с социофобия.ру?


 Очень плохие впечатления. Сходки проводим раз в год где-нить и то только среди старичков форума, когда все начинают сильно скучать друг по другу.




> Хотела ссылку на дневник Линды скинуть, но там слишком много су инфы )


 Да, не стоит.

Авторам удалённых сообщений напоминаю, что флуд и оффтоп запрещён правилами форума.

----------


## Гражданин

Что-то я старичков кроме супер-пупер мочерни и себя (и может еще кого одного,кого не заметил) давно не видел на форуме. И то вы наверное в пределах ДС собираетесь.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Старички общаются вне форума - в скайпе и вконтактике. Точнее не общаются, а крайне редко контактируют.
Ну да, на то он и ДС, что я ничего про город не сказал)

----------


## Игорёк

что за ДС ?

----------


## Гражданин

Дефолт-сити, Москва. Питер- ДС2.

----------


## Игорёк

> Дефолт-сити, Москва. Питер- ДС2.


 Никогда бы не догадался )

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> *exitexists* что тоже ушел ?


  Точнее прекратил своё существование, так как это был не юзер.) 


> Это из Омска который ?


  Nek был из Москвы. 


> "предел скорости" ушёл года полтора назад


  Насколько я знаю, его провожали в последний путь 22 мая 2013 года.

----------


## Игорёк

> Очень плохие впечатления.


 Если посчитаешь этичным, можешь уточнить эти впечатления ?

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Она одинакова для всех профилей)


 По неопытности ввёл человека в заблуждение, а старшие товарищи не поправили.)
Ссылка на профиль находится не в адресной строке, а в About Me>Контакты.

----------


## Pechalka

Зато я предела скорости нашла по той схеме,  что ты сказал)

----------


## brusnika

...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Из за чего он ушел?

----------


## Pechalka

Некая Rozmarin тут ушла в 2008...

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Некая Rozmarin тут ушла в 2008...


 *РозмариН!* ушла в январе 2008...
http://www.suicide-forum.com/member....EC%E0%F0%E8%CD!

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Из за чего он ушел?


  После ухода Nek'а, один человек на Пагесе много писал о нём, но я, если честно, не вникал.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> можешь уточнить эти впечатления?


 Крайне хамский, грубый и т.п.. Испортил нам встречу своим очень неприятным поведением и меня потом народ просил без него сходки организовывать.

----------


## Игорёк

> Крайне хамский, грубый и т.п.. Испортил нам встречу своим очень неприятным поведением и меня потом народ просил без него сходки организовывать.


 Понятно.. Еще одна жертва воспитания и дурной генетики.. чтож. туда ему и дорога.. как бы грустно это нибыло ((

----------


## zmejka

Игорёк, ну не только. Там еще наркота присутствовала. Но опять же, этим часто какие то проблемы "заедают"... Так что сложно все.

----------


## Игорёк

наркота в большенстве случаев это следствие вышеупомянутых проблем.

----------


## Nabat

> наркота в большенстве случаев это следствие вышеупомянутых проблем.


 Сразу видно, человек даже не сталкивался с подобным) Представь себе социофоба, вдруг решившего купить дозу. Ну и что он будут делать, даст объявление в газете? Наркоманами становятся в основном эксцентрики. Травка на первом курсе, стодолларовая дорожка в клубе на 5-ом, через 5 лет - критическая героиновая зависимость.

----------


## Timmy

Если бы я умер, я бы не захотел, что бы меня вспоминали. А если бы меня вспомнили, тем более такие идиоты, как вы, я бы воспринял это, как неуважение к воли мертвого, т.е. себя. 

Пожалуйста, не вписывайте моё имя в эту идиотскую тему. Никогда.

----------


## zmejka

Timmy, ну так не приходи к идиотам. Проблем то?   :Wink:  
А вообще да, трудно, чтоб у человека, который практически незнакомых людей сходу называет идиотами, были друзья )

----------


## The loser

> Пожалуйста, не вписывайте моё имя в эту идиотскую тему. Никогда


 Так никто и не узнает, что ты умер, ибо у тебя нет друзей. И вряд ли появятся с таким хамским поведением

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Если бы я умер, я бы не захотел, что бы меня вспоминали. А если бы меня вспомнили, тем более такие идиоты, как вы, я бы воспринял это, как неуважение к воли мертвого, т.е. себя. 
> 
> Пожалуйста, не вписывайте моё имя в эту идиотскую тему. Никогда.


 Ок. Мы идиоты о тебе и не вспомним даже  :Smile:  можешь не переживать  :Wink:

----------


## Timmy

> Timmy, ну так не приходи к идиотам. Проблем то?   
> А вообще да, трудно, чтоб у человека, который практически незнакомых людей сходу называет идиотами, были друзья )


 Да, у меня конфликтно ориентированный психотип. С друзьями очень напряжно, конечно. Зато девушкам нравится.

----------


## Ранний

А мой ник можете вписывать сюда. Я не возражаю. Мертвым пофиг

----------


## периdоzzzz

Извените я новичок в данной теме вспоминают только суицыдников или же я могу написать про кого по кому скорблю и скучаю

----------


## microbe

Слышал что *zmejka* и *faq*.

----------


## Unity

Змейка жила в подлинном аду и смерть для неё стала желанной Свободой… Встречался с ней несколько раз, общались вживую. Она жила в Бездне — ну и просто непонятно, как она сумела столько протянуть…

----------


## Игорёк

> Змейка жила в подлинном аду и смерть для неё стала желанной Свободой… Встречался с ней несколько раз, общались вживую. Она жила в Бездне — ну и просто непонятно, как она сумела столько протянуть…


 Почему в аду ? Какая была ситуация ?

----------


## Unity

Она жила в небольшой деревне неподалёку от легендарного города Львова — несколько часов автобусом по горным серпантинам. Жила (правильней: Существовала) «под железным каблуком» своей Ненормальной матери, человека, утратившего последние капли разума, коий неустанно унижал и избивал — так как дочь (она, Змейка) — была нежеланной и «плодом насилия», зачатым «в грехе и скверне». Мать была религиозной фанатичкой — а Змейка… коим-то агностиком — что вело к ужасным конфликтам на любой сущей почве, всё время. Итог — побои… Выбитые зубы, сломанные рёбра, запирания в подвале без пищи/воды на дни — и это только то, что она рассказывала… 
Но она её безумно боялась… И даже любила?.. Коий-то «стокгольмский синдром». 
В результате всего этого кошмара, психика её не выдержала и таки сломалась — за годы до смерти тела. Чтобы хоть немного «отдохнуть» от той вакханалии, что происходила дома, Змейка умоляла врачей-психиатров её упрятать в больницу — по любому поводу, как можно на дольше — только бы не видеть мать и с нею не контактировать. Но врачи, рано или поздно, всё-таки её выписывали — и всё начиналось заново… 
И она погибла, этого не выдержав… Не сумев сбежать изо лап тирана…

----------


## Unity

Узнал(а) чрез бывших знакомых IRL изо тех краёв. 
Да, то, что с ней произошло, было столь же Неизбежно, как и наступленье нового рассвета — и никто не мог всё это остановить, сему воспрепятствовать — ибо это был Её Выбор тоже — ну и Она защищалась от всех, кто желал защитить Её — от самой себя… 
Ресурс прочности её сознания подошёл к концу — в жутчайших условиях, где она играла роль, по сути, домашней Рабыни в огромном хозяйстве, где ей запрещалось (под страхом побоев и безумных сцен) с кем-либо дружить, как-то контактировать с иными людьми (и, в особенности, се касалось мужчин) — так что, по всей вероятности, Змейка никогда не знала Любви — один только страх и боль — и причём годами… Все Её рассказы обо повседневной жизни более напоминали сюжет фильмов ужасов. Это Её и Убило, без тени сомнения: странная покорность сумасбродному «авторитету» деспотичной и безумной «матери» — но того единственного в мире существа, что с Ней контактировало и которое Ей «интересовалось» — пускай и настоль ужасным образом, без конца «воспитывая» — в возрасте за тридцать — словно бы ребёнка… И Она это терпела, до поры, до времени… После, видать, больше не смогла — всё чаще и чаще Сбегая в больницы — словно на курорт — подальше от ада — но в них невозможно было оставаться вечно… 
И она была вполне нормальной — в ненормальной ситуации — где любой иной подавно бы умер, и куда скорее, нежели Она. 
Кажется, к такому финалу приходят лишь те, кто Себя Не Любит — ну и внутренняя их Нелюбовь к самим же себе в соответствии с некими законами нашего существования всегда порождает, «примагничивает» ну и созидает Нелюбовь Извне — например, в виде человека-деспота, коий Жертве видится всё чем-то лучшим, нежель одиночество, отчуждение и изоляция, полное забвение. 
Так оно и вышло. Человек, себя уважающий, ценящий себя, себя обожающий, познавший себя — ни минуты не терпел бы сего отношения — а Она терпела, годы, всю свою сознательную жизнь, покамест могла, несла этот крест — и сломалась подо его несказанной и непостижимой тяжестью… 
R.I.P.
Ты была лучше многих, но не понимала этого… 
P.S. Думаю, Её история — вовсе ведь не уникальна. Каждый, кто приходит на подобный Форум — не любит себя. Истоки сего внутреннего кризиса, как правило, в детстве, в коем наше маленькое, девственно-чистое ego впервые начинает Сравнивать — Себя с остальными — и приходит к выводам неутешительным: кто-то красивее, а кто-то умнее, а кто-то талантливее… Кто-то рядом — Гений, Демиург, воплощённый бог — ну а ты — урод, бесталанное ничтожество, лишнее на этой планете, даром только тратящее время ну и воздух… 
Кажется, именно эта механика лежит во основе всякого самоубийства. Слепота в отношенье сильных сторон собственного естества — ну и преувеличение своих недостатков — на фоне успехов иных и их преимуществ. Лишь ошибка разума, неспособность принять себя тем, чем мы есть, такими, коими мы родились. Это нас и убивает, медленно, уверенно — и куда надёжнее любого недуга плоти. 
Нелюбовь к себе — следствие непонимания подлинной своего природы…

----------


## Игорёк

И все-таки мне непонятно, какой смысл был оставаться в этом "аду", Если он таковым являлся ? Неужели в такой ситуации нельзя было найти другое место кроме больниц ? Чтоб навсегда, ну или надолго.

----------


## Unity

Сознание человека, что хронически испытывает боль и издевательства — съёживается и сжимается, весьма ограничивается. Человек в таком состоянии просто неспособен конструктивно мыслить, искать кой-то выход. Он просто страдает ну и ожидает, когда Это кончится, пускай даже путём остановки сердца, ну хоть как-нибудь, как можно скорее. Что с Змейкой и произошло, только лишь Её агония растянулась на три с лишним десятка лет. Кто-то умирает ранее, в свои-то 16, кто-то терпит дольше — но чаша терпения переполняется, никто не железный… 
P.S. Ну а если объективно — может ли любой из нас Вдруг найти себе место — к вольной, распрекрасной автономной жизни? Сие даже здравым душам порой нелегко, что уж говорить о тех, что выросли Загнобленными, выросли Согбенными, выросли Измученными, старыми душой в молодой, де-факто, оболочке тела?.. Даже мне — чтоб покинуть свою «райскую теплицу», где меня холили, лелеяли и берегли, понадобилось почти полдесятилетия… Что уж говорить о том, чтоб отважиться выйти с преисподней, созданной «родными»?..
Она просто не могла — и не стоит математикой моделировать сознание… 
Она «разрядилась», она догорала — не было надежды, априори не было…

----------


## Nabat

faq - это который мужик или баба? И кто знает, у rainbow walker получилось или нет?

----------


## tempo

Очень жаль, что Змейка не смогла вырваться из ситуации.
Она совсем не производила впечатления психически больной.

----------


## Unity

Она Не Была Больной — говорю ответственно, аки человек, с Ней неоднократно видевшийся и общавшийся. Только всё то окружение, кое она знала — было ненормальным — а именно, одна Её мать — ну и дом Её стоял вдали от иных — не было даже соседей, кои бы могли услышать крики и мольбы о помощи, кои бы могли вмешаться ну и заступиться, позвонить в полицию или органы опеки (пока та ещё была юна). 
Думаю, таких историй — множество. Когда человека душит — иной человек, больной, одержимый — и всё столь гениально делает, что никто не знает и никто не вмешивается — а после — Суицид, «внезапно», «безо видимых причин»… 
В общем, будем более внимательны… 
Никогда не знаешь, где же затаилось Зло и кого оно ныне пожирает…

----------


## tempo

Ещё она, как и многие, не давала полной картины, вместо нее - адаптированную версию.
Невозможно помочь человеку, который скрывает существенную часть проблемы...

----------


## Игорёк

Unity , ни кто и не говорил что эта автономная жизнь должна быть прекрасной. Выбрать одно из двух зол. Раз она общалась и встречалась - можно было что-то придумать. Я не знаю, хотябы могла пожить первое время у тебя, например. Почему ни кто ей не предложил помощь если все знали что там жопа. Вот что странно. Такое ощущение что ты что-то недоговариваешь. И говоришь так, как будто все хорошо, все так и должно быть и слава Богу... Извини, но у меня такое чувство, что все отмахнулись просто от нее. Может конечно она была жирная, вонючая, и с мерзким характером.. Не знаю.

----------


## Unity

Нам… стоило бы понять это. Разговор о своих проблемах, что ведут в петлю, зачастую слишком уж болезнен, хуже, нежели поход к дантисту Без Анестезии. Человек боится, человек стесняется, человек считает, что с огромной долей вероятности его Не Поймут, и его не примут, и его беда просто будет высмеяна и объявленной «высосанной с пальца» — дескать, «некоторые вон без рук и ног, а таки живут и счастливы — ну и горе от ума, сами же себе напасти придумали, сами же себе во разум загоняют щепки, после носясь с своими нарывами». 
Так считала Змейка, посему молчала — и даже редчайшим тем своим знакомым вовсе не всегда говорила что-то — почему новый синяк, почему же гипс на пальцах[?] и тому подобное. Ибо на словах — каждый быстр был молвить только лишь одно: — «Уезжай скорее ото этой твари, коя Тебя породила» — но Она просто не могла, не было куда, не было надежды, не было поддержки, не было доверия… И откуда быть? Ото посторонних с форума, с виртуального мирка? Советы иных были верны и прекрасны, средством исцеления — только у Неё подавно не осталось ни грамма коих-то душевных сил и запаса прочности, смелости и веры, чтобы се осуществить — равно как у многих, кои пишут Здесь, ну а после некто вроде мистера Гематогена подаёт нам ссыль, констатирующую линию на кардиограмме… 
Да и кто и как мог бы Ей Помочь? Приехать, похитить — один был лишь выход — но кому оно было надо, тратить время и ресурсы, душевные силы? Как уже заметил кто-то во соседней теме — всем всё равно, максимум кто-то посочувствует, каждый бередит собственные раны, ему просто некогда врачевать иных… 
Собственно, в этом главная причина, почему наш Мир — таков, как он есть… 
Когда-то что-то где-то происходит — явно негативное — люди коллективно/дружно просто Отворачиваются — чтобы не задело, чтобы не испачкаться, чтоб не портить себе настроение… 
Общество всё ещё не создало… «службу спасенья души», коя балансирует на краю обрыва, зато создало армию, полицию, войны и насилие… А когда врагом самой же себе душа вдруг стаёт — никто и не вмешивается… 
Одной «социальной единицей» больше, одной меньше — коя только разница?..
Общество… обезличено и бессердечно… 
Только лишь сознания, пялящиеся в монитор и приросшие ко своим креслам — едва что живые умы, в коих то последнее, что ещё функционирует, так это… «сочувствие» — собратьям по нежеланию Это продолжать… 
Впрочем, пустой пост — в никуда, как всегда… 
Легче вспомнить Выбывших, нежель удержать…

----------


## Игорёк

Не согласен. Можно было найти небезразличных людей. Когда человек говорит что "никто не поможет", это означает что он сам "не поможет", либо же просто у него нет возможностей на это. Мне кажется тут не стоит обобщать и говорить за всех.. Еслиб я, к примеру, жил рядом, и позволяла жилплощадь - предложил бы пожить у себя, хотя бы какое-то время.. Просто если она встречалась и общалась, была открыта для контакта, может она и ждала что кто-то сможет хоть немного компенсировать ее бессилие. А иначе зачем она делала это? Еслиб замкнулась окончательно - тупо сидела бы дома.

----------


## tempo

Unity, чтобы помочь, надо знать, чем. Ну и, конечно жае, иметь желание и возможность.
Насколько я знаю, ей люди с форума (не этого) купили в подарок ноутбук - она с телефона тогда в инет выходила. И мне предлагали - я тоже только с телефона тогда мог.
Решение можно было найти, если знать, что нужно.
Например, я, когда в жизни была глууууубочайшая жопа, купил на востоке Беларуси старый дом с участком за 100$, но так и не смог им пользоваться - зрение упало почти в ноль. Знал бы - подарил. Да и по цене ноутбука в на наших окраинах дохрена домов получше.

Хотя есть и другие примеры, вроде как модеры 15000руб "на лекарства" высосали , а потом сам болезный писал, что они эти деньги у него дома и пропили. Но не все же уроды.

Да что теперь говорить... разве что в качестве личного мнения добавлю, что аггрессивным сумасшедшим место на цепи в дурке, а не среди людей .

----------


## Unity

Игорь, факты остаются фактами: она отказалась от помощи. Думаешь, зачем мы Её «вытаскивали» в Львов? Думали, что Ей поможет убежище, защита от матери, прерывание того страшного «контакта», что её испепелял, — и Она се мотивировала тем, что… «как там мать без меня»?..
*тихо так и риторически* А как теперь Ты, Оля, — без самой своей жизни?.. Где Ты?.. Сохранился ли осколок твоего сознания в мясорубке всей этой больной реальности?.. Чего ты добилась «верностью» тирану?.. Попросту сгорела, просто умерла, годы выстрадав до этого… За что сия «Карма»?.. 
* Да, моя экс-супруга, Иса, с форума The Pages of Pain. Это она пыталась её вытаскивать и «реанимировать» — но всё бесполезно… Мало протянуть руку утопающему — он ещё должен ухватиться… 
А когда подарок форума доставляли к Ней — мать Её вызвала… полицию… *горестно/измученно глядя в небеса* 
Там всё совсем было плохо, беспросветный мрак… 
Помочь можно было чем? Только лишь похитить, увести насильно, заковав в наручники — саму Змейку, далее закрыв Её принудительно на год-полтора вдали от мамашки… Но Она сама… устремлялась к ней — к тому, кто её просто убивал, медленно, мучительно… 
*плечами пожимая*

----------


## Игорёк

Значит рука все же была протянута.. Понятно. Тогда да, действительно случай очень тяжелый.

----------


## Unity

Кажется, любой случай тяжёлый - у любого человека, для которого думы обо суициде стали доминирующей частью/основным контентом во его сознании... Без пяти минут смертники - и причина в том, что мы не нужны даже и самим себе - что уж говорить об обществе? Чем мы ему ценны, те, кто докатился до такого состояния?..

----------


## tempo

У меня от этой темы  ощущение раздражающего бессилия... хочешь помочь хорошему человеку, и - неможешь... и сам он не хочет
Так же было и с faq с того же PagessOfPain, он заблокировал все контакты, и я не мог дописаться до него. Насколько я знаю, он один из тех, кто Змейку пытался вытащить.

----------


## Unity

Те же эмоции + ещё больше Агрессии. Для себя на следующий раз одну только вещь сумел(а) уяснить: Видишь проблему - значит, нужно брать Её за горло - и _насильственно_ решать, хочет того человек или же сопротивляется. Лучше уж обида, чем каталка в морге...

----------


## Игорёк

К сожалению не всегда возможно помочь. Это самое страшное. Проблемы бывают разные, и все они имеют индивидуальные особенности. 
и даже насильственно пожалуй тут ничего не решить.. Хотя и такой вариант имеет право на существование.

----------


## June

> в качестве личного мнения добавлю, что аггрессивным сумасшедшим место на цепи в дурке


 


> Те же эмоции + ещё больше Агрессии. Для себя на следующий раз одну только вещь сумел(а) уяснить: Видишь проблему - значит, нужно брать Её за горло - и _насильственно_ решать, хочет того человек или же сопротивляется.


  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Улыбайтесь далее - и живите в своём комфортабельном, розовом, ванильном мирке, в мыльном пузыре, за стеклянной плёнкой...

----------


## June

Спасибо, и тебе не хворать в твоём голубом)

----------


## June

Ваня писал, что rainbow walker умерла. Решил продублировать, потому что Ваня удаляет написанное.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Aska. 2 года назад.

----------


## Nabat

> Ваня писал, что rainbow walker умерла.


  Рад, что у нее получилось задуманное. Хотя, с другой стороны, безумно жаль. Себя. Без нее.
И хоть я и не знал ее,  у нас не было личной переписки, а обменялись мы, от силы, десятком сообщений, мне ее будет жутко не хватать.
Уже не хватает. Странное дело. В этом году умерло трое моих коллег по работе, с которыми я бок о бок трудился на протяжении десятилетия.
Я ничего не чувствую по этому поводу. А тут - просто какой-то ник в интернете, а мне так хреново. То же самое со Змейкой. Мы всего пару фраз
сказали друг другу. Было это больше чем 4 года назад. А я помню,  хотя каждый год забываю день рождения матери. Какая же избирательная штука - эта память...
PS. И все-таки про faq. Там были брат и сестра с практически неразличимыми никами. Кто из них?
У брата было две дочери...
PPS. О-хо-хо. Пожалуй, я сегодня напьюсь...

----------


## Февраль2015

Грустно, конечно, что родились такими и в таких обстоятельствах. Вроде и хочется бороться, идти вперёд, но потом понимаешь, что слишком сложно, что слишком чужой в этом мире. Да и окружающие люди тебя сторонятся.
Может и к лучшему, что они закончили чуть раньше, чем мы это сделаем. Никогда не осуждал самоубийц, никогда не думал, что нужно прям обязательно жить до конца - каждый выбирает сам, когда закончить жизнь. Я уже что только не пытался делать, но один хрен, возвращаешься на исходную. Мозгу трудно взаимодействовать с людьми, понимать их. Смешно ли это или нет, но сейчас в тотальной социальной изоляции. Так что, не знаю даже, что лучше. 

Есть ли смысл жить, если постоянно испытываешь тревожные состояния, если ненавидишь себя с детства, если везде и всегда чужой. И раньше хотелось обвинять людей вокруг, что они такие плохие, а с возрастом понимаешь, что вся проблема в тебе. Я тоже уже подхожу к такому состоянию, когда не вижу смысла дальше пытаться и бороться. Это жалкое зрелище и давно пора признать, что в жизни ничего хорошего не будет. Не в том месте, не в то время, не с тем мозгом родился.

----------


## microbe

> faq - это который мужик или баба?


 Как я знаю *faq* это мужик, а *ФАК* его сестра. На счёт *zmejka*, общался с ней в 2011-году на форуме PagesOfPain, печально всё это.

----------


## старый_параноик

никого из ушедших, кого вспоминали в этом топике, я не знал конечно, но так грустно читать посты этих людей в других разделах и знать, что их уже нет...
хотя грустить надо о том, что ты сам до сих пор коптишь небо, а эти люди вырвались из заколдованного круга и свободны... :Confused:

----------


## Vesorv

Для меня вспоминать тех, с кем я только переписывался, и вспоминать тех, с кем я и переписывался и встречался в реале - две  большие разницы. Чаще вспоминаю вторых, так как знал их намного лучше. А первые как-то реже вспоминаются, и кроме переписок вспоминать особо нечего.
А для вас насколько огромна эта разница ? Или нет разницы - встречались ли вы с человеком, или только переписывались ?

----------


## Vesorv

Прочитав тему, я заметил, что здесь как-то перестали вспоминать старичков и ушедших. С чем это связано ? Забыли про них ? Или никого не забыли, просто на форуме очень низкая активность, поэтому изредка вспоминают ?
В 2015 здесь было последнее сообщение, потом целых 3 года не писали в этой теме.

----------


## microbe

Мне кажется низкая активность, ибо время.

----------


## Cattus

Случайно нашел тему, помню одного парня.
Я его почти не знал пару раз общались, ушел летом 2020 года
Узнал о его уходе от человека с которым он часто общался.

*Владимир970*
Профиль: http://www.suicide-forum.com/member....E8%EC%E8%F0970

----------


## June

Довольно молодой человек умер от ковида, оставил больную жену с пятилетней дочкой. Читаю их последние записи...

*****

Сегодня ночью умер сосед по палате.
Он ходил сам, когда меня привезли полудохлого.
И дальше со своей койки я наблюдал как умирают люди - почему-то была уверенность.
Вы знаете, что я отрицаю судьбу, случайность, обстоятельства.
Иначе бы тут можно было развести целую книгу жалоб: на него реально забили. И санитарки, приходящие только со спектаклем, а давайте поменяем памперс и поорем на человека заодно. И другие санитарки, которые - я отказываюсь его кормить, вдруг подавится, я на себя такую ответственность не возьму. Постоянно съехавшая кислородная маска, которую вспоминали поправить раз в день (я к слову ни на минуту с ней не расстаюсь уже несколько дней)
Но нет. 
Мы сами выбираем
И человек просто решил, что пожил своё и уже пора. А безразличие подъехало по заказу.
А я выбираю жить
Но горка таблеток АЦЦ на столе продолжает расти, хотя должны же понимать, что если человек лежит не вставая на животе, то он не встанет вдруг, не нальет воды и не разбавит себе таблетку.
Видимо, я недостаточно выбираю жить, надо и от стаданий уже отказаться полностью.

*****

Хроники 
Сегодня ночью я умер 17 раз
Каждая смерть это был кусок сна
Я их в виде лекций записывал для потомков в шутливой форме.
Итогом, я полчаса после пробуждения просто не был.
Всю жизнь я со своим дзеном шёл к отказу от личности
И вот пришёл
Реально полчаса полного непонимания кто я.
И постепенно, а если я у него батончик протеиновый попробую украсть, у него еще есть. Потом подозрение - откуда он владеет нашими наработками по дыханию в маске. хм
К концу батончика до меня начало доходить кто я. Это же я. Блин.
Вернулся в личность.
Сижу, плачу, благодарю бога за жизнь.
Такую прекрасную и невероятную

*****

Сегодня под  утро умер мой муж Вадим, 
Поражение легких 55%
Друзья. Я нахожусь в непонятной для меня ситуации…
Ковид пришёл в мою семью и забрал у нас с Софи Вадима! 
Я ни разу в жизни не была в такой ситуации. 
Как себя вести и что делать не понимаю.

*****

Вас уже так много людей спросило прививали ли вы семью или нет и вы никому ничего не отвечаете, хотя этим сами могли бы помочь другим

*****

нет, не прививали. Никто из семьи не прививался.

----------


## June

Читал про вспышку оспы в Москве с 1959го на 1960й годы. Некий карикатурист вернулся из Индии, где присутствовал на похоронах умершего непонятно от чего брахмана и поучаствовал в распродаже его имущества. Вечером, в день прилёта, почувствовал себя плохо, несколько дней лечился дома, ещё пару дней провёл в больнице, где и умер от пневмонии. Заразился осматривавший его врач, пациент этажом ниже через вентиляцию, больничный истопник, проходивший мимо палаты. В образцах биоматериала одного из заразившихся обнаружили возбудителя натуральной оспы. Всех контактировавших с покойным и всех, кто с ними контактировал, поместили в карантин. Сувениры, подаренные любовницам и тут же сданные в комиссионку, изъяли. Один из контактировавших вылетел в Париж, самолёт развернули в воздухе, всех находившихся на борту поместили в карантин. В рекордно короткие сроки привили 5 с лишним миллионов москвичей и 4 с лишним миллиона жителей области. Вспышку заболевания полностью остановили за 44 дня.

Люди тогда были другими. За 10 лет до инцидента создали ядерную бомбу, вторыми в мире. Через год с небольшим запустили человека в космос, первыми в мире. А сейчас… дзен… украсть… что делать не понимаю… нет, не прививали. Никто из семьи не прививался. За каких-то 60 лет.

----------

